# American Spirit 23



## jpearcekbr

I just bought back my Spirit 23 (christian Isle). Is there any one on this forum that own a Spirit 23 or know of a discussion group of owners of these boats?


----------



## windyway

I have one


----------



## jpearcekbr

They are a good boat and I am hoping to get to sail this spring and summer. It has been a long time since I got to sail her and I am looking forward to it. Where do you sail?


----------



## windyway

I will sail in the Georgia Strait in the Northwest above Seattle. We need to gather Spirit owners to populate the orphan forum on here, so we can have a dedicated forum for the NA 23's. Let's chat over there.


----------



## chrondi

I wish everybody a Happy New Year.
BTW, is this the "Chartering" section or not?
Will you pls. move this thread to the appropriate space and not post messages wherever you feel convenient?
My wishes for more order in cyberspace for 2009!


----------



## lionshooter

I had one for 10 years. Used it to sail from West Palm to the Bahamas on many occasions.
I'll post on the appropriate forum so I don't get my hands slapped here :laugher


----------



## PaulSims

*79' Na23*

Just picked up this liitle boat on the MS Coast for 500$ w/ trailer. had to patch 2 little holes, but she's about ready to be back in the water. Sails, All Rigging in good shape, Interior is there, but it's 30 years old, so thats the next step.

Need a front hatch and don't want to pay some guy 300$ for it, since that's almost as much as I have in it. Anybody got one laying around? Or a rudder template?

Here's a link to some pics I have right now. Some of it on the coast and after we fixed the trailer and dragged it back home.

Paul Sims's Photos - Work in Progress.. | Facebook


----------



## TAK

PaulSims said:


> Just picked up this liitle boat on the MS Coast for 500$ w/ trailer. had to patch 2 little holes, but she's about ready to be back in the water. Sails, All Rigging in good shape, Interior is there, but it's 30 years old, so thats the next step.
> 
> Need a front hatch and don't want to pay some guy 300$ for it, since that's almost as much as I have in it. Anybody got one laying around? Or a rudder template?
> 
> Here's a link to some pics I have right now. Some of it on the coast and after we fixed the trailer and dragged it back home.
> 
> Paul Sims's Photos - Work in Progress.. | Facebook


Hi Paul.. 
Yea the hatch was weak spot.. as were the windows.. I spent many many hours thinking of a solution-Best cheap solution I came up with was to create a mold of the bottom using clay or plaster and then fiberglass and resin over the mold and then trim to fit.. I ended up selling her before Itried that approach.


----------



## lionshooter

The hatch was a cheap piece of plastic. I used it as a mold to build a new fiberglass hatch. But you don't have one to use as a mold. So, use cardboard and duct tape to create a hatch, then cover the mold with Saran and glass over it. 
Tell me about the rudder. Is it missing? I have one in my basement. I still have the original tiller because it saved my life a time or two. I put it on every boat I have owned.


----------



## PaulSims

*Rudder*

Rudder was broken off at the pivot point. Still have the shape for the top, but the rest of it is lost on the MS coast somewhere to Katrina. I still have the entre top portion of it, just need the bottom. I made one, just to have something that would work, but it's 3/4 plywood that I glassed over and I don't like the way it looks.

As for the hatch, I'd rather have a fiberglass one fore sure, if I can get ahold of one to make a mold out of, or to buy that would be great. Anybody in the MS area?

Also, just finished the back corner. Not the prettiest thing I've ever done, but it works and it's better than a huge hole. (Last couple of pics.)

Paul Sims's Photos - Work in Progress.. | Facebook


----------



## lionshooter

*Scupper drain hose*

Don't forget to replace the plastic scupper hoses. They get old and brittle, then crack and sink the boat.


----------



## PaulSims

yea I grabbed one yesterday and it came to pieces in my hand. Needless to say, they are all new now.


----------



## lionshooter

Do you need an original rudder or a pattern from it?
I have a new one in stock


----------



## windyway

lionshooter said:


> Do you need an original rudder or a pattern from it?
> I have a new one in stock


Do you have any other Spirit 23 parts in stock??? I need window frames & the back rail.


----------



## messenger

Paul,

I see you are on this link as well. You have a good hull...glass in that silly hole they call a hatch....and go to Lowes and buy some Spa hose for the cockpit drains...be sure to cross them...port to starboard thru hull...starboard to port thru hull, DOUBLE CLAMP both ends, and your hull is, darn near...sink proof...take care of this stuff, before you get into the REAL money...


----------



## PaulSims

ha, you would tell me that after I fabricate the damn hatch. Thought about doing what you did, but never seen it done before. would like to see how it tuned out if you ever get a chance.


----------



## messenger

Only one I have right now on my laptop....Maybe I can get someone to email some others.


----------



## lionshooter

Nice job Dude!!!! 
There's always a better way. You found it. That plastic hatch always scared me when I was offshore.


----------



## jeepishgrin

*Another North American Spirit Accounted For*

I'm happy to say that in less than two hours I'll be the proud new owner of a North American Spirit 23. I live near Dallas, Texas. Mike


----------



## jeepishgrin

*American Spirit 23 Hatch*

The forward hatch, though weak, is one of the things I like about the boat. My MacGregor 25 has a normal hatch and I like the fact that people in the cabin of my new NA23 will be able to see where we're going. I'm going to make a new fiberglass version for strength. I may even put a small porthole in it.

Today, I trade my 1981 Mac and some cash for my "new" 1977 NA23. It's Christmas on November 14th! I love the look of the NA23. In an hour, I'll have one!!!


----------



## Tech2015

Figured we could get some discussions going on specific boats.. Any suggestions on things to watch for, quick fixes, upgrades, etc.


----------



## windyway

Tech2015 said:


> Figured we could get some discussions going on specific boats.. Any suggestions on things to watch for, quick fixes, upgrades, etc.


I'm assuming that you mean Spirit 23's when you say "Specific boats" I have tons of implemented ideas but I'm waiting for our very own Spirit 23 forum which is beginning to take shape. Any traffic relating to these boats I hope will be directed to the "Specific " site for the N/A Spirit 23's http://www2.netdoor.com/~weaton/na23.html#/ne


----------



## phixius

lionshooter said:


> Do you need an original rudder or a pattern from it?
> I have a new one in stock


 yes mine is kick up, but i could use patern


----------



## phixius

I like i have patern for originak ruder , mine is kick up


----------



## onecraftydude

windyway said:


> I'm assuming that you mean Spirit 23's when you say "Specific boats" I have tons of implemented ideas but I'm waiting for our very own Spirit 23 forum which is beginning to take shape. Any traffic relating to these boats I hope will be directed to the "Specific " site for the N/A Spirit 23's http://www2.netdoor.com/~weaton/na23.html#/ne


the link is broken


----------



## windyway

onecraftydude said:


> the link is broken


So it seems, though it wasn't my site ...I know little about setting up these things. I've always felt that Spirit 23 owners do need a dedicated site...any takers?


----------



## PaulSims

Well guys, looks like I may be selling my boat. Asking 5000$ with motor obo, on dual axle trailer. Put new tires on it when I got it and repacked the trailer axles. Main, Jib, Genoa, newly installed depth sounder. Radio is setup to work with MP3 player only. ALL wood on the boat has been redone. Boat has been a major project of mine, and I hate to sell it, but I've got another project boat, and need one or the other gone.

Issues she has, are the keel sticks, and probably needs a good beating to work exactly right. Worked when i first got it, but seems to stick after she's sat up. Mast light doesn't work, but gets power to the mast step. Prob just a bulb or short in the wire. Front and rear safety rails were bent during Katrina. No need to replace. Scuffs and scraps from normal use. one of the main slugs broke they other day.

Anchor
Ladder
Tool box with parts
Fire extinguisher
Paddles
Screen companionway slats

Posting locally too. Let me know if you guys know anyone that is interested. Cash and local pick up only (Jackson, MS). See pictures below, feel free to email me with questions. [email protected]

Facebook


----------



## rquadri

Hi all! just bought one, just joined. Doing complete refit. What a beautiful shape she has. Will keep you posted....


----------



## pjfuce

Hey just purchased a 1978 spirit 6.5 she needs a little TLC, wondering if i have any questions who to contact for info

thanks

Paul


----------



## gourdknocker

i've got an extra (old) hatch if anybody out there is still looking for one


----------



## windyway

gourdknocker said:


> i've got an extra (old) hatch if anybody out there is still looking for one


You may want to post this in the North American thread.


----------



## AbeAssadIV

Anyone here have the measurements from the factory cabin door?


----------

